# What is redart clay?



## afroturf (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi I am planning a new viv and would like to make a clay background. From looking around this forum if found that a mix of 75% redart clay and 25% calcium betonite is the best mix.

As I live in the UK I can't get hold of redart so what is it? I've looked at pottery supply stores in the uk and what I can find is 'Red earthenware powdered clay' whould this be suitable?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

My guess is that it is the same product just a different name. That particular clay gives pottery that reddish earthy colour.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Redart clay--

SiO2................................................64.27%
Al2O3...............................................16.41%
Fe2O3 ................................................7.04%
TiO2 ..................................................1.06%
MgO.................................................1.55%
CaO .................................................0.23%
NaO ................................................0.40%
K2O ..................................................4.07%
LossonIgnition..................................4.92%


----------

